
Facebook Has LinkedIn In Their Crosshairs - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/13/facebook-has-linkedin-in-the-crosshairs/
======
cstejerean
just because facebook will support professional networking doesnt meant that
people will use it. Most of my linked in contacts wouldnt be caught dead on
Facebook due to Facebooks reputation. Also the world of business networking is
different from that of highschool and college students writing junk on their
walls. LinkedIn has a revenue model that doesn't depend only on adds since
business users don't stick around a site too long, after all they have some
task to accomplish. This is significantly different from Facebook's current
model of trying to get users to spend all of their day on the site. We'll see
how it plays out.

